# How many times do a tarantula molt before it's adult?



## Christoffer (Sep 20, 2015)

I have never really wondered about this until now. But is there a spesific number of times a tarantula molts until it's mature? Is it different for some species? 
Also, I know that growth rate is different by different species, individuals and other factors, but is there any index or something on the wide web where someoen has put down how fast the different tarantulas in their care has grown? (I'm logging this myself now, on about 30-40 species i have).

Any info, links and tips will be appreciated thanks

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 20, 2015)

There is no specific amount with tarantulas. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 20, 2015)

It'll vary depending on the spider's native habitat.  Tropicals from wet climates typically grow significantly at each molt, some males mature in a year or less.  Species from dry climates can't take that risk; by growing fast they can easily outrun their resources and be caught in a drought post-molt.  Evolution has thinned out those that attempted to fast growth in climates with limited resources.  Growth is easily manipulated in captivity, by the volume and food, and many species can be sped up or slowed down.

With tarantulas,  very few things apply across the board.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 20, 2015)

It is my understanding that after a tarantula has reached third instar, its growth per molt varies based on the species, individual, and its environment. Unlike some other arthropods, such as insects, tarantulas continue to molt throughout their lives, giving them a limitless number of possible instars (although they will, inevitably, die).


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 20, 2015)

le-thomas said:


> It is my understanding that after a tarantula has reached third instar, its growth per molt varies based on the species, individual, and its environment. Unlike some other arthropods, such as insects, tarantulas continue to molt throughout their lives, giving them a limitless number of possible instars (although they will, inevitably, die).



It not limitless, especially for males.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 20, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> It not limitless, especially for males.


Do you know if, within a species, males have a set number of instars before maturity?


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 20, 2015)

le-thomas said:


> Do you know if, within a species, males have a set number of instars before maturity?



Probably not set, as many males are notoriously known to mature at a wide range of sizes.  This may be evolution at work, so that the maturities are staggered, and if the first round produced meager results for some reason (flood, drought, fire, freeze, volcano, etc) the next batch may fare better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Sep 20, 2015)

Every single one, no matter the gender or species, all mature on their 50th molt.   Its like magic.:laugh:


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 21, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Every single one, no matter the gender or species, all mature on their 50th molt.   Its like magic.:laugh:


But...how many licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop. XD...I'll show myself out...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeC (Sep 21, 2015)

Belle Fury said:


> But...how many licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop. XD...I'll show myself out...


A wise, bespectacled, animated owl has told me on good authority that it indeed takes only 3 to get to the center.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christoffer (Sep 21, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> It'll vary depending on the spider's native habitat.  Tropicals from wet climates typically grow significantly at each molt, some males mature in a year or less.  Species from dry climates can't take that risk; by growing fast they can easily outrun their resources and be caught in a drought post-molt.  Evolution has thinned out those that attempted to fast growth in climates with limited resources.  Growth is easily manipulated in captivity, by the volume and food, and many species can be sped up or slowed down.
> With tarantulas,  very few things apply across the board.


That's what i thought.. Too bad


----------



## gypsy cola (Sep 22, 2015)

how many licks to the center of a tootsie pop


----------



## cold blood (Sep 22, 2015)

gypsy cola said:


> how many licks to the center of a tootsie pop


See post #10 for the answer:wink:   The owl figured it out a while ago.:laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christoffer (Sep 22, 2015)

gypsy cola said:


> how many licks to the center of a tootsie pop





Belle Fury said:


> But...how many licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop. XD...I'll show myself out...


Wtf is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dementedlullaby (Sep 22, 2015)

Christoffer said:


> Wtf is this?



An old tootsie pop commercial. I want to say from the late 70s? Just google owl tootsie pop if you want to see it lol.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 22, 2015)

Christoffer said:


> Wtf is this?


Humor...

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gypsy cola (Sep 23, 2015)

cold blood said:


> See post #10 for the answer:wink:   The owl figured it out a while ago.:laugh:


dang, I had this open during the begging of my shift and didn't reply to the end. Wasn't fast enough. At least I wasn't the only one with this thought


----------



## Christoffer (Sep 24, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Humor...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


If that's what you call it


----------



## MikeC (Sep 24, 2015)

Christoffer said:


> If that's what you call it


It might be called something different on your home planet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome to Arachnoboards 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christoffer (Oct 1, 2015)

PTX said:


> It might be called something different on your home planet.


   Good one bro


----------

